# WTR visa



## kev456 (Aug 1, 2014)

Hi, im a 27 yr from the UK currently been living in auckland for 18 months now on a working holiday visa. I have taken over managing a new boarding house/hostel in the city and have grown the business hugely in the last few months, my boss (also from the uk but is now a citizen) owns alot of property in nz and wants to help me as much as he can to get a work to residency visa so i can carry on working for him over the next few years. Over the next few weeks im hoping to set up a meeting with an agent and get things rolling and things in order before i apply.

ive read through a few threads hoping a agents name might pop up a few times thats recommended as with everything theirs good ones and bad ones that just dont put the effort in. Has anyone here used an agent that really seemed to know his stuff and helped you get a visa? 

:fingerscrossed:


----------



## escapedtonz (Apr 6, 2012)

kev456 said:


> Hi, im a 27 yr from the UK currently been living in auckland for 18 months now on a working holiday visa. I have taken over managing a new boarding house/hostel in the city and have grown the business hugely in the last few months, my boss (also from the uk but is now a citizen) owns alot of property in nz and wants to help me as much as he can to get a work to residency visa so i can carry on working for him over the next few years. Over the next few weeks im hoping to set up a meeting with an agent and get things rolling and things in order before i apply. ive read through a few threads hoping a agents name might pop up a few times thats recommended as with everything theirs good ones and bad ones that just dont put the effort in. Has anyone here used an agent that really seemed to know his stuff and helped you get a visa? :fingerscrossed:


http://www.immigration.govt.nz/migr...iworkinnz/accreditedemployersrequirements.htm

You'll probably have to go this route.

Wouldn't bother with an agent unless your case is particularly complicated. They charge lots and you still do most of the work.


----------



## Mark D (Dec 9, 2012)

As above I used one called Joan jewell and what a rip off that was. Never again.


----------

